# Local Orchestras



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I went to see the Leeds Symphony Orchestra yesterday who are a local orchestra in Leeds. Just as good as the well-known orchestras.
Performed
Academic Festival Overture Brahms
Trombone Concerto Launy Grondahl
Ballet Suite Rodeo Copland
Symphony No 1 in D Minor Sibelius

Conductor was Martin Binks and Soloist Philip Clark


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Our local is the Vanemuine Symphony Orchestra. It's a rather good orchestra considering it represents a city of only about 100,000 people.

http://www.emic.ee/?sisu=interpreedid&mid=59&id=175&lang=eng&action=view&method=biograafia


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Germany has a lot of good provincial...errr....I mean "local" orchestras.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Germany has a lot of good provincial...errr....I mean "local" orchestras.


Germany has several well-known provincial orchestras, in Paris and Amsterdam for instance. :lol:

(Please take that as a joke, though I'm sure some Germans think it is so, or should be.)


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Our local orchestra here on the west coast is terrific, conducted by Bramwell Tovey. I go to about five concerts a year. They've got a new music festival each early spring, and they do a Last Night at the Proms pomp and ceremony for all the expats here - Bramwell Tovey and me and many more. I haven't counted but they have 25-30 concerts per year. 

There is a semi professional orchestra also here, made up of a few professionals and many non professionals. They have about seven concerts a year. They're excellent considering the composition of players, lawyers, doctors, teachers, businessman. 

Down the road and into the next country south about three hours is another very good orchestra. Seattle's orchestra was conducted by Gerard Schwartz, I'm not sure if he's still there. I've been a few times and I'm going next February to see Hilary Hahn play the Bruch Gm. 

Victoria, the city named after the monarch, has a terrific orchestra but I never get to Vancouver Island. 

Yes, there are lots of good local orchestras around. While they might not have the polish or size or conducting of a Berlin, Vienna, LSO, NYC, etc., many are excellent. Some do equal the big names but they're not a big name and thus marginalized. 

Support you local orchestra.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Our local orchestra (the Pacific Symphony) is good but programs mostly romantic era warhorses, selling its concerts with pictures of attractive female (mostly Asian) soloists. The LA Symphony Orchestra has far more adventurous programming but is getting inaccessible to me.

Fortunately we have an excellent smaller local concert hall that programs a lot of chamber music and recitals by first-rank artists and has the occasional touring orchestra as well.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Our local orchestra (the Pacific Symphony) is good but programs mostly romantic era warhorses, selling its concerts with pictures of attractive female (mostly Asian) soloists. The LA Symphony Orchestra has far more adventurous programming but is getting inaccessible to me.
> 
> Fortunately we have an excellent smaller local concert hall that programs a lot of chamber music and recitals by first-rank artists and has the occasional touring orchestra as well.


Inaccessible money or distance? I went to see the LA Phil with Dudamel in the month I joined here at TC, three years ago. We flew down for a long weekend, it was a $1000 weekend, we won't be doing that too often. But it was fun.

Yes, Vancouver does play the warhorses but I pick and choose my five or six concerts, I don't get their standard concert series, too boring, I've seen it before.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

LA Phil -- inaccessible due to mobility issues. But some of their more interesting concerts are repeated on KUSC. They had a series of really excellent simulcasts to local theaters, but the board canceled that program evidently from concerns about cannibalizing seat sales at Disney Hall. The sound and video were excellent, better than having the best seat in the house.

Added: Right now the LA Phil is on KUSC playing Mattew Aucoin's piece, "Sound Investment Commission". Sounds a lot like Adams in places. This is a world premiere, in fact an LA Phil commission (and perhaps, thus, its name). Not bad at all!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ha! Joke's on me. I just quoted what it said on the KUSC site. Turns out the Aucoin work is titled "Imminence" or "Immanence", not sure which. "Sound Investment" is the commissioning arm of the LA Phil!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

The Rotterdam Philharmonic is world wide loved by people,( except for those who always complain)
They had many famous conductors also., de Waart, Rattle, Gergiev and now Yannick Nézet-Séguin.
So nothing "local" about that.


----------

